# 98 sentra front bumber lip



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

does anyone know where i can get the front bumper lip for a 98 sentra SE, and also how much does it go for???
thanks


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You are full of questions. Only place that sells any front lip. is www.stillen.com and I think it goes for about $200


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thats not a lip its a whole front bumper....BUt do a search theirs a couple of diff. fronts available....


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Thats not a lip its a whole front bumper....BUt do a search theirs a couple of diff. fronts available.... *


Stillen does offer a lip for the B14, they just don't have it pictured on their site.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
check out versusmotorsport.com. They have a lip too. I believe they call it the RS. It is on a JDM bumper so it looks like it has a grid where the intercooler would go, but I believe it s only a lip.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I forgot bout that one...Its not a bad lip and its a whole kit too...(RS)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Thats not a lip its a whole front bumper....BUt do a search theirs a couple of diff. fronts available.... *



UH, they do have a lip, as well as a front bumper, I guess I have to show you!! Here it is

www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3241&highlight=Rear+lip


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

i called stillen regarding the front lip, and they said that they dont have them anymore. does anyone have any lips that they might want to sell, if you do tell me how much and send me a pic
thanks


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm sure there are companies that still stock the lip. They also don't make the GTR kit anymore, but you can still find it. Do a search thru google or something. It shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Anyway*

He said 98 sentra SE. so he may have the rounded style bumper, in which case the Stillen wouldn't fit anyway. Some of the 98 cars had the 97 style bumper, and some had the newer style with the notched headlights.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Anyway*



wes said:


> *He said 98 sentra SE. so he may have the rounded style bumper, in which case the Stillen wouldn't fit anyway. Some of the 98 cars had the 97 style bumper, and some had the newer style with the notched headlights. *


That's a good point my dear Nissan friend. I'm sure with all these Peeps getting body kits, It won't be hard to find one on here!


----------

